# New oil cooler and Valve cover but now blowing smoke like crazy!



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Buy a cheap endoscope and look at the cylinders for evidence of coolant washing the walls.
Did you clean out the oil from charge pipes?


----------



## FreeFallinBoarder (Oct 23, 2020)

Blasirl I appreciate your response, it was a clogged turbo drain tube! During my cleaning of the underside a goop of sludge/dirt got into it. Completely my own lack of attention/negligence on this one.


----------

